# [AF] Andreoid & Finnzwerg watercool tinkering (TONS OF PIX)



## Andreoid (Nov 9, 2009)

*[AF] Andreoid & finnzwerg  *highly qualitative watercool tinkering* ----> TONS OF PIX*

Hi everybody!
I would like to show you some pictures what I (André) with a friend (Finn) do tinker in our free time. 
We both come from Cologne, Germany.

Our crafting threads on hobby basis consist in many forums since 2007.
The self made waterblocks have exited many readers, and some of you allready know our homemade coolers. Maybe some of you allready had discovered our pictures in the waterblock-picture-threads in other forums. With the handcafted coolers and complete Mainboardsets we leisurely got a name in watercooling by cooling enthusiasts. 

In close cooperation with many forum users, we have developed a lot of waterblocks.
Often, you can take part of the developement and be really close with decisions here in the forum.

I hope that u are going to like reading my posts! ^^ 

at the beginning a picture from our old workshop in my basement: 





Left side: a noise-protection-box with CNCs, on the right...our manual drill.
at the bottom: this is me...gluing the CNC coolant effluent




the workshop was really small.
It was 9m² and is now too small for our new CNC
But see below for more







our standard Northbridgestruktur on the left - right side, our logo (ΛF) [ *A*ndré & *F*inn] mowed in lawn: D






left side, our first CNC - right, a couple of EVGA 680i PWM copper bottoms 





here our new CNC milling machine ...
here in the thread you can follow the assembling 
from the CAD to the implementation of the real machine





and here are a few waterblocks ^^


the old basement was much, much too small for our new CNC machine...so we watched out for a new room.
An acquaintance have had a little space for ous in his wooden hall.
The place was just twice as large as my cellar, but hopefully that will be enough space for our new workshop.





in the next few posts I will provide you with pictures of building the new workshop,.. *so stay tuned 


MfG [ΛF] Andreoid & [ΛF] finnzwerg*


----------



## Binge (Nov 9, 2009)

Love your work guys.  I've seen your stuff posted elsewhere on the net and I'm happy you guys are around doing custom work for enthusiasts.


----------



## Nailezs (Nov 9, 2009)

subscribed, this looks like it could be really cool


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 9, 2009)

Welcome to TPU!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 9, 2009)

awesomeness. i been watching your thread on XS for quite some time.


----------



## Binge (Nov 9, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> awesomeness. i been watching your thread on XS for quite some time.



I guess they can't stand the advertisements.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 9, 2009)

Binge said:


> I guess they can't stand the advertisements.



sheesh me neither.


----------



## Munki (Nov 9, 2009)

Nice timing guys. Welcome!


I don't go anywhere other than here TPU is da shyt!


----------



## Andreoid (Nov 11, 2009)

Binge said:


> Love your work guys.  I've seen your stuff posted elsewhere on the net and I'm happy you guys are around doing custom work for enthusiasts.





Nailezs said:


> subscribed, this looks like it could be really cool





Laurijan said:


> Welcome to TPU!!!





Fitseries3 said:


> awesomeness. i been watching your thread on XS for quite some time.





Munki said:


> Nice timing guys. Welcome!
> I don't go anywhere other than here TPU is da shyt!


thanks to you all 
here some more:

the room for the new workshop at the beginning looked like this:





Storage -.- good that vacuum cleaner exists ^^





The wall you can see here is the wall to the outside.
We have embedded a couple of thick fiberglass mats so it's not going to be so cold in winter.





it is finally a more lighted workshop ... This is much better than a cellar





over the fiberglass mats, was stapled a protective film





then we started with the casing:





here the first wall is finished:





That was't this easy with the 2 oblique beams





and here the second wall





Then we started with the ceiling, here is Finn tightening the plates of Rigips




it was the first time we did something
of course, have forgotten the smal beams under the Rigips-plates -.-
otherwise it would have been much more straight..... annoying
















While this here looks like total disability, but I'll show it  ....
forgot the tissue-bound and the mixture was not the right thing ...
afterwards a friend of mine came over and has corrected our faults ^^ 





-------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------


so, that I not only bother you with dirty pictures of building the workshop
here something brilliant:

Finn and I had bought two 16GB USB Flash Drives supertallent 
these were ideal to refine  ^^





very slowly and carefully engraved with the CNC





like it?












regards [ΛF] Andreoid


----------



## MRCL (Nov 11, 2009)

Wilkommen bei TPU  

You guys do some nice work, I'm eager to see more!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Nov 11, 2009)

Welcome to TPU!
Subscribed and going to keep watch on all this


----------



## Andreoid (Nov 18, 2009)

building the workshop goes on

Finn was afraid that he will get cold feet in winter 
so he had insulated the floor additionally





well protected during working with the circular saw





and the saw does its work





Today, another cameraman
(I was sitting at home with a fresh operated hernia at this time)





The new floor has been moved up into the last corner:





ready:




whether it works... i dont know
cause we have never worked without the wooden floor 


The 2 best helpers during the work: heater ... and music






-------------------------------------------

here 2 full surround views:




http://anfi-tec.de/forenbilder/ausbau2/gr9.JPG

for a large view, click on the link under the pictures.





http://anfi-tec.de/forenbilder/ausbau2/gr10.JPG

-------------------------------------------

it was -10 ° C outside and this we noticed by the single-glazed window -.-
so finn taped a thick foil in front...it worked very well 





Then they went on with the inside working
First made a couple of drawers
which lend themselves well as a surface to do the cuts 





and the first factory-bank (with sitting-height) was finished





it is dark outside ... more red  and the 2 workers are exhausted










-------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------

and now something for everyone who doesnt look in here for building workshop pictures:

my sister bought her aan dell-laptop... she said that it is too impersonal
so I've levered out the logo and made 2 plaques to engrave preturned

first try... 





here the cnc made some mistakes with the "n"





not difficult to guess what's her name ^^





i hope that i can show you something diffentent than engraving works next time 

regards [ΛF] Andreoid


----------



## Andreoid (Nov 26, 2009)

Let's get for something of the tinkering which may be missing in no instance 

the music ^^

I had 2 large PA speakers left, but the tweeter were broken 





opened and located





the small hair-wires were torn down at the focal points -.-





very thin





So out of that glue





soldered a new thicker wire 





Top out again, and solder them





tested works  - assembling





and in the new workshop





-------------------------------------------------------

In the workshop it went on.
all the drawers were finished and the workintables were completed





stuff-boxes





many other stuff what we've transportet in the new workshop
and a new heater we bought too





computer for controling for cncs





------------------------------------------------------

last but not least something for the watercooling-junkys:
I once i have tested whether Soleil  fullcopperblock can be produced economically:
I have 3 pieces of milled
View from below:





done (cut / thread / etc) from the bottom with Oring





upside





complete with bracket screws floor and then he looked like this:

























We will keep the top here and investigate whether any material change has an effect on the performance of the cooler

in large quantities (economic production) as the Soleil POM-top * can not produce the  fullcopperblock with our current resources[/ b]
for everyone who does not know it yet:

Soleil01 with black pom-top





the problems in producing the fullcopperblock are:
the bevel on mice top
The countersunk screws
The threading ger G1 / 4 "thread (I do this by hand, because the cordless electric screwdriver is to weak)
greater tolerance transgressions because the production is simply too difficult to edit material as plastic
maybe we could produce fullcopperblock economically with the big cnc later, but then it would kill the time by changing the cutting-tools manually  

so an automatic tool change spindle for the big cnc must be purchased...
(but free in the required size, it will cost about € 10,000 incl
accessories such as tool holders, ac drives, pneumatic actuation)
*hmmpf* ... so saving money saving money saving money :'(
regards [ΛF] Andreoid*


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 26, 2009)

I love this! To see you guys at work is seriously inspiring.

Thx for sharing with us.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 26, 2009)

Wow, this is awesome!

Love the idea and the effort.

May be how much does it cost you to make each CPU block?

Keep up the great work.


----------



## Asylum (Nov 26, 2009)

Looks like some really nice blocks guys.
Thanks for the pics and welcome to TPU.


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 27, 2009)

Say Finnzwerg from me: Terve! Perkele on nuo blokkit kauniit!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 27, 2009)

This is Grade A+++


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 27, 2009)

Are you selling these blocks?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 27, 2009)

i want a 16gb thumb drive with your logo!!!!!!! lol


----------



## douglatins (Nov 28, 2009)

Do you guys sell those blocks for profit? Because those CNC machine are really expensive hehe


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 28, 2009)

Good idea with the tinfoil, I've done this too in my room, my room is the coldest in the house and typically the same temperature as the air outside XD


I used one of those emergency sheets they use for hypothermia.


----------



## Andreoid (Dec 8, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> I love this! To see you guys at work is seriously inspiring.
> Thx for sharing with us.





Asylum said:


> Looks like some really nice blocks guys.
> Thanks for the pics and welcome to TPU.





[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> This is Grade A+++


thx to all of you 



MoonPig said:


> Wow, this is awesome!
> Love the idea and the effort.
> May be how much does it cost you to make each CPU block?
> Keep up the great work.


a lot of effort ;P



Laurijan said:


> Say Finnzwerg from me: Terve! Perkele on nuo blokkit kauniit!



finn is not from finnland...
his RL-name is "Finn" and he is from germany, like me, too ^^



Laurijan said:


> Are you selling these blocks?


you shouldnt ask this question... if i answer this, i get in breach of the forum-rules
just google our teams or my name 



douglatins said:


> Because those CNC machine are really expensive hehe


yes they are  ,... but tell me a cool, low priced hobby 


Continuing with the entrance into the workshop ... it had happened a lot.
The insulation-box has already been set up and the control PCs with monitors have been installed.
Works in comparison to the old workshop really lost in the space





But before the CNCs were able to move back in the box, they had to be serviced in first.
btw, this is me 





The Model-aluminum CNCs dont tolerate the coolant for miling and the copper in any way.
The CNC base are totally corroded. Thus, a AluCNC is nothing for eternity if one manufactures waterblocks.





Then the machines into the box, and production begins ^^





Large workshops want to accommodate large machines 
our new helper





handy 






although we have windows in the new workshop, one should not be missed,
The poster out of the first workshop... this now become indeed the third workshop ^^
hope we can stay in there for a longer time as in the other workshops -.-





regards [ΛF] Andreoid aka André


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 8, 2009)

This whole thing is just bad ass! Subscribed!


----------



## Andreoid (Dec 15, 2009)

here sth new out of the new workshop 

can you see, what this is going to be? 





furthermore one need this caps





and a big strong vice





our Anfi-tec Logo as positiv form





made out of brass





and a opposite side out of plastic





in complete this is a logo-die ;D
put a cap in it





put the finger away





and turn off strong





finished 





made this some more times





now you've seen the cover ... but the other part of the cap (the can) is still missing ...
but that does not remain unfilled

one take for each can:
an empty can
an eXFRS CPU Waterblock
with montingmaterial
and manual





here the block





padding the can a bit





put the block inside





some more padding





finished is the most exclusive waterblock-packaging of all times 





regards [ΛF] Andreoid


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Dec 15, 2009)

that tin is wicked!!  haahaa.  


Gr8 job you lads are doing over there, I spose there is no point going outside if its -10!!!  

will have to keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 15, 2009)

Now that is packaging of note!
Nicely done guys.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice packing, its like perfume XD


----------



## Andreoid (Jan 14, 2010)

Today there are only a short on our CNC milling machine

We bought us a 2nd high-frequency spindle for the smaller CNC.
It has to be fastened.
I cut an aluminum plate and drilled the corresponding mountingholes:






The black rectangular plastic piece around the spindle neck is already an air lock made from Pom.
The spindle has a couple of air ducts for cooling and it's almost like a hair dryer.





In addition to the plate it does require a splash protection because of the coolant.
This should be placeable as quickly and practically, and not direct the air downwards.





So, a customized plexiplatte was formed with a heat gun
Drille the Holes for the air-outlets





and filed





Then we still need more flexible ...
Double-sided tape to fix:





Then something plastic film





The spindle with its holder looks like this:





then the pom-air lock:





and splash protection:





protection simply stuck through with the stress of the plexi.





On the picture you can see the air ducts also:





and this will protect the whole when milling the waterblocks 





regards [ΛF] Andreoid


----------



## Morgoth (Jan 14, 2010)

damn that's realy cool


----------



## surfingerman (Jan 14, 2010)

YEAH thats what i like to see.. good old german engineering and entrepreneurship... this is why germany will always be number one, Germans built America, and what thanks did we get? none


----------



## blkhogan (Jan 15, 2010)

surfingerman said:


> YEAH thats what i like to see.. good old german engineering and entrepreneurship... this is why germany will always be number one, Germans built America, and what thanks did we get? none


Wow, bold statement there. Thats ok Im German. My grandmother and grandfather were born in Germany. 
Great thread. Looks like a quality product you guys are making. Any plans to sell overseas?


----------



## Andreoid (Feb 6, 2010)

surfingerman said:


> Germans built America,..


eehm ...lol




atm I don't post this much  
Finn takes care at the most necessary in the workshop during the week.
I am mainly in my home community in Krefeld and in the middle of an exam period.
Way to making here some new things such as, for example, Set compilations:




http://www.anfi-tec.de/Kompatibilitaetsliste.pdf

Despite that we are both having too much to do much outside of Anfi-tec,
there are a few small changes not only online.

Our garage get increases!
One of my former trainers has remind me in resolutiuon his hobby workshop
and had sold me its well-preserved Robling lathe
I've came along with a good buddy of me and picked up the lathe with much too small trailer.

On the ceiling is a chain was fastened to steel beams... the chain was, however,
hopelessly overwhelmed with the Turn, which we even had to let the air out of the tires.





The "Little one" probably weighs as to the 600-700kg.
Here the car, but .. not yet finished lashed.










Our dear neighbor has helped us with his ant to unload.





Now the lathe is on a pallet and wait to move into the workshop 
Because this must happen before a proper foundation has yet to be cast.
This requires a bit of wood for a frame





Or direct a child's coffin: X










Then removed the woodden ground with a circular saw at the appropriate place:





Now that's missing is the concrete, but .. that will come when it is a bit more warm.




Before coming up questions whether we now are able to produce fittings, ...no!
At first, the lathe is not yet set up and, secondly, it is conventional
(ie no CNC machine) for mass production. But I hope that we have a few
more options when tinkering with things as water coolers.

btw ...
in the middle of next week I'll get loan one P55 EVGA FTW
from the user "fhantastic" from "Forumdeluxx"


----------



## Andreoid (Feb 19, 2010)

now i show you some waterblocks for the EVGA P55 FTW 200







the design of the NB / SB cooler at first looked like this




required after the first fitting of Plexidummys add another notch
and I have reduced the engravings somewhat...
well here you can see why:





here he is Finn assembling the cooler:





the NB / SB cooler does work like our last MSI 790FX full cover block:




(das Bild ist von dem LUXX User Schlingel_INV)
He uses the thermal conductivity of the copper
The SB does not have much heat and so a copper bridge is enough.
the woeld be only space for one channel, what you can see here




Then one of the fittings would have to sit between the graphics cards. -.-

The space for the voltage transformer cooler was not that huge,.. so I had to build up in the air because of the G1/4" connections -.-




At least I was able to continue to use often used tops ..
this not only saves my nerves ^^ furthermore it gives a consistent picture






what does EVGA think at the EVGA P55 NB fixings?
I do not know -.-
Never seen so many screws in a cooler, ..





******************************************
here are a few impressions with 13mm Dangerden fittings 




like this picture




same in horizontal
http://www.anfi-tec.de/forenbilder/P55/8.JPG

et voilà





The Voltage Regulator waterblocks probably also fit on the standard EVGA P55 FTW
who else does have a P55 EVGA ftw can try one's luck ^^ with this http://www.anfi-tec.de/EVGAP55skizze.pdf 


I'll probably need a photo tent, .. terrible dark pictures  -.-
I'm sorry: D

btw... some more evga wbs,..but these are for an old 780i ftw


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 19, 2010)

surfingerman said:


> YEAH thats what i like to see.. good old german engineering and entrepreneurship... this is why germany will always be number one, Germans built America, and what thanks did we get? none



Yes good old German engineering kicks major ass and these smart, talented guys are continuing that tradition big time.

As for your last statement, however, there are a billion or so deceased African slaves, Chinese laborers and dirt-poor Irish immigrants who would like a word with you, just to name a few.

And by the way Germany no longer leads the world in exports anymore thanks to guess who...


----------



## Andreoid (Apr 1, 2010)

it is time again for something new from us

guess what there is new about this image  ^^





exactly the color!






after a few tests we can color our copper bottoms fairly uniformly dark





it is not really like the deep black of delrin/acetal or the oring
depending on the light rather a dark gray ...





but it harmonizes well with the POM





I had unfortunately just make my desk lamp for pictures 





I will do on the weekend times pictures of it on a motherboard
if you want to see it??!
otherwise, it want to be said that this is a new block for Gigabyte P55 boards  
*the new PWM031 water block*

in our shop one can already choose a white cover for the block you wanna order...
but less than 4% of our customers use want the white tops at their request ...
do you think it the better choice of colored bottoms than a white cover?
*what do you think of the coloring?*


----------



## Andreoid (Apr 10, 2010)

hmm no reply? 

btw,..the black bottom surface is treated chemically with no paint that limit the thermal transfer



After the chipset coolers, we have now also in the PWM blocks a considerable amount of models.
Atm we do have 31 different models.

i have gathered some pwm blocks together:
f.l.t.r. PWM 031, 030, 024, 023, 021, 015, 014, 013





Well these are now a couple of bottoms and all with the same cover...
if I now overlapping all bottoms I have all the necessary  hole spacing:





But this sux if i have to mill a new cooler for each new board at a 1 mm difference ...dont you think so too?

so lets see my Troubleshooting in the 3D CAD:

with 3 different mounting lashes as in the UCDs
and 4 mountingholes...





The bottom is 13mm wide and the closest chanel in the block 
is flow optimised to reduce the flow resistance

Here is a sectional view:





The top is made of pom/acetal and does have G1/4" windings.
the overhang is 9mm high, and and makes space for RIO or capacitor components





Here a 3D PDF,.to turn, to peek, hide components... ... etc
but i doesnt cool^^



http://www.anfi-tec.de/forenbilder/UCD4PWM.pdf

now the question...should we keep the old pwm models?
The UCDs have replaced the old models NBSB almost completely ... and this quite successfully.
After the success of UCDs, other German manufacturers had attempted to develop universal solutions, too.
It would not surprise me if, after the launch of this universal PMW block, some German manufacturers will try to develop something like this, too.


----------



## Loosenut (Apr 10, 2010)

Unfortunately, I'm not tech-savy enough to offer you any advice   But I can welcome you to TPU  

You guys do some very nice work. Keep it up


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 10, 2010)

hey wait are you selling blocks for the evga P55 FTW?? I think the mounting holes on your blocks are a little different (like there are more holes) from the P55 FTW and the FTW NF200 but im still interested in buying a set but do you able to ship to the u.s.?? 

the FTW has 2 mounting holes where the NF200 chip is on the FTW NF200 where the FTW NF200 has 4 or 5 but they should still line up. im interested.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 10, 2010)

this stuff is amazing.


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 10, 2010)

Now, this is art!

Art in the purist sense.  Thought and Implementation of Beauty, Grace, Function, and Form.


----------



## Andreoid (Apr 10, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> hey wait are you selling blocks for the evga P55 FTW?? I think the mounting holes on your blocks are a little different (like there are more holes) from the P55 FTW and the FTW NF200 but im still interested in buying a set but do you able to ship to the u.s.??
> the FTW has 2 mounting holes where the NF200 chip is on the FTW NF200 where the FTW NF200 has 4 or 5 but they should still line up. im interested.


shipping to US is no problem... that the ftw and the ftw200 does have different mountings i know -> http://www.anfi-tec.de/Kompatibilitaetsliste.pdf



Loosenut said:


> Unfortunately, I'm not tech-savy enough to offer you any advice   But I can welcome you to TPU
> You guys do some very nice work. Keep it up





Solaris17 said:


> this stuff is amazing.





95Viper said:


> Now, this is art!
> Art in the purist sense.  Thought and Implementation of Beauty, Grace, Function, and Form.


THX ^^


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Apr 11, 2010)

this guy likes da pics


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Apr 11, 2010)

is evga boards ove rated or is it just me!!!


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Apr 11, 2010)

i was thinking about uprgradeing to icore 5 but its only 8x8 crossfire not enough lanes


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 11, 2010)

Is it at all possible to purchase your blocks? I might have missed it in the thread. Would it be possible to custom order one(s)?


----------



## digibucc (Apr 11, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> Is it at all possible to purchase your blocks? I might have missed it in the thread. Would it be possible to custom order one(s)?



this.  I need a full block for this ATI Radeon 5850 by XFX.  it's non-ref and i cannot find any blocks to cover it all.  your work is awesome!


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 11, 2010)

digibucc said:


> this.  I need a full block for this ATI Radeon 5850 by XFX.  it's non-ref and i cannot find any blocks to cover it all.  your work is awesome!



Id love this stuff its really eye catching and sleek work. Id love to review it too. Besides how cool would it be? Thats bragging rights. ya my entire mobo is "custom milled water cool'd"


----------



## Andreoid (Apr 12, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> Is it at all possible to purchase your blocks? I might have missed it in the thread. Would it be possible to custom order one(s)?


google for our team-name "Anfi-tec"


digibucc said:


> this.  I need a full block for this ATI Radeon 5850 by XFX.  it's non-ref and i cannot find any blocks to cover it all.  your work is awesome!


hi...sry we dont do waterblocks for graficcards
we only made a gpuonly block.... but our machines are to smal/weak to mill a graficcard-fullcoverblock.


Solaris17 said:


> Id love this stuff its really eye catching and sleek work. Id love to review it too. Besides how cool would it be? Thats bragging rights. ya my entire mobo is "custom milled water cool'd"


^^


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 12, 2010)

now in the pictures above you have those tabs that move so their more universal. Do you think those would warp easy due to pressure from being screwed down?


----------



## Andreoid (Apr 14, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> now in the pictures above you have those tabs that move so their more universal. Do you think those would warp easy due to pressure from being screwed down?


this retaining bracket system is approved by our succeed UCD (Universal cooling device) chipset waterblocks 

so you all don't only want to see our waterblocks, .. also the little machine that produce the copper-beautys  ...
I had promised you to post the build-report from our CNC with we are spending with very very very much time 

We start with the basic structure:

A cast mineral with the edge length of 700mm
(So not as great as it seems  )





The linear rail which we had previously sent to the mineral-cast-manufacturer all were assembled very clean.





the ball screws, we have from a CNC forum.
20mm diameter .. 10 slope
the linear rails we have bought in ebay.
we have got the cast as a cadfile from the manufacturer
I had imported it into my 3Dprogram (Alibre)
my first try in the cad stuff looks like this:






in der cad war ich nun noch nicht weit genug das ich mit großen teilen der cnc anfangen konnte,
also machte ich kleine notwendige sachen wie die Feingewindemuttern und Lagerblöcke.

with the help of cad file I wanted to create a safe construction to check the dimensions of the linear rails.
without the cad workings probably nothing would had worked.
I wasn't close enough in the cad that I could begin with large parts of the cnc
So I made some little things,... things that are necessary as fine-thread-nuts and bearing blocks.

brass  Hexagon and a "Trennjäger" saw





next steps i did on thos lathe:





tools:





Core hole drilling





Tapping





Bevels





cutting  off





almost finished parts





Sorry for the bad quality of the pictures ... which were made with the mobile

soooo we come to the bearing blocks

I have worked with the Mikron here





pre-milling










Retaining bars for attaching





then drilled the fixing screws for the fixable and movable bearing 





continueing soon...


----------



## Andreoid (Apr 26, 2010)

on it goes with CNC tinkering

the table was made of two old shelves and a steel L-profile welded together.





all visible seams ground over and painted beautifully





looking much better





The cast mineral was moved out on its palette
and prepared for the separation of portal and bottom:





and then, were the parts apart ..





The stand has been prepared for the machine:





Here with the later boxes and coolant filters:





on the cross bar   ...





...was laid a balance sheet (for the thickness of the L-profiles) and some anti-slip mats.
Please ignore the chaos in our workshop 
I need this to keep everything in place in my head XD.





the welded tray was laid in...





here you can see the outlet:





everything in position:





It continues with the Z-axis ...
the first 25mm Bosch Rexroth rail was installed and ...





... adjusted.





second rail:





This must be precisely!





the finished cut to length Z-spindle:





looks great with the 4 wagon ... damn solid





And here I will get problems with the installation later! -.-
first the wagons then the spindle? Or first the spindle? Or install all at once?
Okay ... the next CNC I will construct definitely a different way!


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 26, 2010)

1366/1156 interchangable cpu block? any price? btw that is awesome. I hope u guys go big. Seriously some of the coolest stuff iv seen. not to mention your not some Dbag CEO its really cool that you come onto the forums and show us this stuff and talk. Down to earth brings much respect. good job man.


----------



## Frick (Apr 26, 2010)

Just looked through this thread, and you guys have some serious hardware. Respect!


----------



## Andreoid (Apr 26, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> 1366/1156 interchangable cpu block? any price? btw that is awesome. I hope u guys go big. Seriously some of the coolest stuff iv seen. not to mention your not some Dbag CEO its really cool that you come onto the forums and show us this stuff and talk. Down to earth brings much respect. good job man.


i was wondering what is "Dbag CEO"?
hmm leo cant translate it 
1366/1156 interchangable cpu block


Frick said:


> Just looked through this thread, and you guys have some serious hardware. Respect!


thank you  and it the hardware is still growing


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 26, 2010)

Andreoid said:


> i was wondering what is "Dbag CEO"?
> hmm leo cant translate it
> 1366/1156 interchangable cpu block
> 
> thank you  and it the hardware is still growing






um...CEO is like the owner of companies. and Dbag.....well...thats another word for A**Hole


----------



## Andreoid (May 14, 2010)

previously separate is brought together now

the machine pedestal





must be back in the tub:





So asked anyone with crane again 
... Loops in the eye bolts





and so into the tub





here I screw the eye-screws back out










then next the portal (under the covers)





this is Finn 





not this easy





first raise





reposition the loop





up now!





connected





looks good










Tapping again










then mount the Y-spindle and align





some punches for the table. so that it slips in position





and fixing





there will act large forces 





with assembled Z-motor





*coming forward very well... but the cnc can not mill so far *


----------



## Delta6326 (May 14, 2010)

That is awesome keep up the great work!


----------



## roast (May 15, 2010)

Excellent products, and really great to see you coming to the forum to show us. You should definitly try and expand the business into GPU waterblocks and GPU/Full Cover waterblocks in the future, there would be a huge market in it.
I like the packaging too, very stylish.
Also, add a language selector to your website. 

Respect!


----------



## Andreoid (May 18, 2010)

roast said:


> Excellent products, and really great to see you coming to the forum to show us. You should definitly try and expand the business into GPU waterblocks and GPU/Full Cover waterblocks in the future, there would be a huge market in it.
> I like the packaging too, very stylish.
> Also, add a language selector to your website.
> Respect!


gpu waterblocks aren't this easy cause of different high chips,... and the blocks does have a very short life on the market
maybe well do some gpufullcover when the big cnc is finished 
.. language selector... jea jea jea... we need a full new website -.- ^^

actually this should be a watercooling thread  so I have to show you some waterblocks a few times between ^^

top left of the MSI 790FX fullcover ... and the follower down in the middle 





because a bad sitting capacitor on the board the new MSI 890FX fullcover block have now a smaller top. is has a winding distance of 18mm





Despite 890s engraving backward compatible to 790FX 





----------------------------------------------------------------

and if we are talking about the 890 boards...
PWM032 the new 890FX for ASUS boards!





----------------------------------------------------------------

here a few photos of the user "*fhantastic*" from the "forumdeluxx"
He has let nickeled his evga cooler set (not by us...we can't do this)





klick

PWM029  EVGA P55 left block




klick

the EVGA P55 FTW 200 fullcover Waterblock
but it dont fit on the EVGA P55 FTW without "200" addition




klick





klick

regards
André


----------



## t_ski (May 19, 2010)

Very cool stuff.  I love workshops, watercooling and power tools.  The nickel blocks look very nice (I prefer them to the straight copper or darkened copper).


----------



## Andreoid (Jun 8, 2010)

something new again ;D

I start with a couple of photos that are prettier than mine 
a high quality project, which I supported a little bit:





Marc's "Projekt Black meets Blue" - Marc1993
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/communit...e-soundkartenabdeckung-ist-fertig-684330.html

on the Gigabyte GA-P55A were installed a PWM031 two times and a UCD grande.
the bottoms were stained dark chemical
































Unfortunately I can not make such amazing photos
for now I'll show some new models ^^
a new fullcover light waterblock for the MSI 890GXM-G65

the cool links, like the 790 or 890FX cooler, the NB with the voltage transformers
I have decided against engraving, because the arm is very thin










the Sapphire IPC AM3DD785G NB & SB block i have made new too 
(our Soleil01 cpu block as AMD Version)




close to the air cooler






when a slot milling soleil01 bottom,..some things can go wrong ...
here is the saw blade bursted
you can still see the remains of copper sheet in the bottom
as a time to say, there is no action at a water cooling 






this weekend will get an *Asus Crosshair IV Formula (AMD 890FX) *




There will probably come a full light as the 790FX
and maybe a total fullcoverblock


.


----------



## Andreoid (Jun 16, 2010)

so, after three weeks of waiting for the board by a user ...
the board simply does not come, and the user do not report to my mails
so I bought my own board. -.-

first putting the uninteresting cooler down 





for the voltage converter and north bridge, there is again a anfi-tec light cover
this is the cooler in the cad file, graphically





simulated:





and in real life 
top only layed on





distance of 22.5 mm g1/4" thread .. it also fits thick 16/10 





the copper bridge already provided in the ocerclocked MSI790FX good temperatures  ... then it will work at the asus too 

Details:















with the UCD (universal cooling device) SB in addition you get the board as completely cooled
should I draw a complete full cover block? (~ 12 hours of cad working)
I would at least have to mill about 10 blocks, so that the effort worthwhile for long cadding, ..
*
Now, you are asked:

1) a favorable light Cover + SB UCD is enough.
2) An elaborate Full Cover must be already.
*

regards
André


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 17, 2010)

amazing work man


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 17, 2010)

Andreoid said:


> so, after three weeks of waiting for the board by a user ...
> the board simply does not come, and the user do not report to my mails
> so I bought my own board. -.-
> 
> ...



I think a light cover would be fine.  Most SB's just dont get that hot.

Your work is killer!  I hope you are lucky enough to sell some of your designs to future companies or continue to manufacture very unique products.

When will GPU's receive the AF touch?


----------



## Andreoid (Jul 22, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Your work is killer!  I hope you are lucky enough to sell some of your designs to future companies or continue to manufacture very unique products.
> 
> When will GPU's receive the AF touch?


thank you... 

GPUs... we allready have a gpu only waterblock..
but i hope that we can mill big fullcoverblocks for graficcard this or next year.


----------



## Andreoid (Oct 4, 2010)

So i didn't post anything a long time ago... studies getting harder and harder.. spending more and more time with learning and writing tests 
but now my tests of the last semester are over and i got the time to make some new blocks! 

We got Asus crosshair IV extreme... overkclocking by iPhone... so this is the future of mainboards 
so then,...lets cool this thing!
i made a 3D cad of the board,.. because this got to be complex
(the litle copper rings is the start of the waterblocks)





these rings will be connected tangential.. an so the blocks grows





between the PCI-E slot and the 4 capacitors i have space of ~ 8mm
if i design a waterchanel in there, it would kill every flow in the block





two lightcoverblocks or two fullcoverblocks
made the copperplates:





again the same problem... the space over the pwms is not wide enough for a chanel with a good waterflow -.-





so i took the lightcoverblock which  established itself in the MSI790FX, MSI890FX,
890GXM-G65, ASUS Crosshair IV Formula, Asus M4A 890FX and in the EVGA P55 FTW 200.





i like this little tools in the cad program... radius tool 





the SB Lightcover between the second and third graficcard with triple SLI.
the waterflow ist direct over the SB Chip.





NB PWM block, the waterflow ist direct over the NB Chip.





a view from the side. you can see the placement of the fittings between the graficcards





isometric angle





this here is interessting
the block and the board are in a cut view .. so that you can see the waterchanel, and the notch of the seal





although playing in 3D i have to test the correctness with an plexidummy





milling it in plexi





fits!





better than the plexidummy...the real ones in copper!















Finn and I are the first ones with offering the cooling set for this Asus crosshair IV extrem..
let's see how quickly the bigger manufacturers will follow us 

-------------------------------------------------------------

today a test of our "UPC slim" was published

Our universal PWM (UPC slim) had been tested by the german watercoolingsite "Effizienzgurus.de" against a MVR-100-block by Koolance.
The UPC had got an efficiency-award!  

next to a pair of pretty pictures and detailed descriptions of the coolers
there is still a flow test of both coolers (but unfortunately complete in german)





link to the test:
http://www.effizienzgurus.de/review...einleitung-lieferumfang-technische-daten.html


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 4, 2010)

andreoid said:


> so i didn't post anything a long time ago... Studies getting harder and harder.. Spending more and more time with learning and writing tests
> but now my tests of the last semester are over and i got the time to make some new blocks!
> 
> we got asus crosshair iv extreme... Overkclocking by iphone... So this is the future of mainboards :d
> ...




nice!


----------



## Andreoid (Dec 31, 2010)

*Waterblocks for the EVGA P55 CLASSIFIED 200*

so,.. i have a naked EVGA P55 CLASSIFIED 200 lying here
at first the PWM modules....
The water cooler model what I design for cools over the entire length the
digital MOSFET and CPL modules (just like the original air-cooler).
The cooler will cost 45 € ...





Now for the problem case, the NB-SB cooler. Indeed, there are 4 possible options:

Option 1: Two separate cooler, a new model for the NB with series-top and UCDsb for the SB.
I thought to set all this in a package with the UCDsb for ~ 60 €
(usable fittings,  max 18mm diameter).
In this version, you maybe get space problems with a thick graphiccard.

Option 2: A Lightcover model as the EVGA P55 FTW 200
with a series-PWM -top ~ 60 € (usable fittings, as desired)

Option 3: Another Lightcover but somewhat smaller than in version 2 ~ 55 €
(usable fittings,  max 18mm diameter).
The cooler uses the same cover as in version 1.

Option 4: An all-through-flow cooler ..
but only one way,... a thread up and one down.
~ 65€ because no series top can be used.
In this version, you maybe get space problems with a thick graphiccard, too.

Version 1: 





Version 2: 





Version 3: 





Version 4: 





For a version with both threads up, and a channel to the SB an back there,
there is not enough space for the two required channels.

now its your turn... especially of interest is of course the opinion of the people who have a EVGA P55 CLASSIFIED 200


----------



## Andreoid (Jan 1, 2011)

no opinion to the NBSB at the EVGA P55 CLASSIFIED 200?

btw... happy new year!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 1, 2011)

Andreoid said:


> no opinion to the NBSB at the EVGA P55 CLASSIFIED 200?
> 
> btw... happy new year!



i think thats a good design. have the water flow over both chips= efficient.


----------



## Andreoid (Jan 2, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> i think thats a good design. have the water flow over both chips= efficient.


there is no need for a flow over both chips..
the technik has proofed in the EVGA P55 FTW 200 or many other boards, also overclocked.

stood today with a hangover in my workshop, but here is the finish:
Anfi/tec EVGA P55 Classified 200 set ^^




is in my shop, and will be available at aquatuning.uk/us for 89,90€ (120$)

tomorrow i'll make some more pictures


----------



## Andreoid (Jan 2, 2011)

The new PWM037 .. cools as the original cooler, the digital PWMs and the CPL components.





and this is the finished EVGA P55 CLASSIFIED 200 watercoolingset:





just like the EVGA P55 FTW 200 had , i had created an opening for the silver quarz in this lightcover.
The distances, except for the connection to the SB, are completely identical to the EVGA P55 FTW 200 Light Cover.
As a cover I have now decided for a series-cover with the size of the UCDgrande.





On the SB there is no engraving ...
in turn, saving significant cost in production because no tool change must take place.
Instead, there is a nice design-gimmick with a few indicated Fins .
This is really just a design element! The SB can be cooled completely
through the copper-bridge to the NB without additional air flow.
The copper-bridge- (Light Cover) technology has proven good temperatures on
many boards, even in overclocked state (eg. MSI 790FX, ASUS Crosshair Formula IV ..etc).
There is no need for critics to redirected at a water channel.
Simply not liking the bare copper, one can say ^^
(Because I know that the question is asked often:
Unfortunately, we still do not have good/reliable partner for nickel plating in the area)





I was against to make a complete new cover, because we can not produce
these low-priced in the same good quality as our series-cover.
I have chosen a series-cover, because we always have them in stock in the highest quality.
This makes the cooler is not only cheaper, furthermore the surfaces and accuracy
the cover remain in the desired quality.

The mainboard is to be quite good for a full cover solution, but to produce
high quality fullcover economically, we miss the instruments for.
This was a compromise that I did not wish to.
Then rather,usual well, but much cheaper.





Not to forget is that the copper part disappears among graphics cards.
The grandecover offers the PCI-E slot a little more space than its predecessor
with the longer PWMtop at the EVGA P55 FTW 200th
The grandecover affords instead of the proposed version of the Nano cover,
a compatible for fittings with a diameter of 22.5 mm.





The EVGA Set is now available in the shop for only 89.90€ (120$)..
In stock next week then at Aqua tuning.


----------



## roast (Jan 3, 2011)

Excellent work as always, keep it up.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 13, 2011)

im looking to get a home cnc setup to make RC car parts. how much would it cost to get me started? any suggestions on what to get?


----------



## Andreoid (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everybody,...
i am so sorry that i have been away for so long.
At the moment i'm writing my bachelor-thesis in engineering in an automotive supply company. 
this eats so much time 
So i've not made anything new for computers since a long time.
----------------------------------------------------------------------

at july 15th i have finished waterblocks for the Asus Crosshair V Formula.
a user of the "PC Games harware" forum has sent it to me for taking the measurements 

Due to my tight schedule due to the studies I have
I again opted for an inexpensive light cover version.
Compared to four individual coolers, i think that this is probably the better solution.






a copper bridge will work again very well at this voltage converters.
This bridge is already proved successful at several coolers. It is very similar
to the Asus Crosshair IV extreme lightcover from 2010.






Unlike to the 2010s light cover is, that the original backplates can be use in continue. So the pressure is exactly the same as given by the original air cooler.









SB cooler has cut-outs for components below the top in the copper .
The recesses were milled in on both sides, so you can chose the position of the connecting thread by rotating the cooler (top and bottom selectable).





SB block





PWM NB combi block (lightcover)





in the lightcover you can screw fittings with a diameter of 22,5mm.
in the little SB block only fittings with a diameter of 18mm





... the cnc has got some huge updates too.. i hope that i have more time soon to translate some more posts


----------



## MLSman (Aug 26, 2011)

*Nice job!*

You guys make AMAZING products.  I would like to know if you can make one of the PWM/NB lightcover waterblock for the ASUS M4A89GTD Pro/USB3.  This is the one with the built in graphics.  I would have bought the TD version if I had known you already did that one!


----------



## Andreoid (Jan 15, 2012)

MLSman said:


> You guys make AMAZING products.  I would like to know if you can make one of the PWM/NB lightcover waterblock for the ASUS M4A89GTD Pro/USB3.  This is the one with the built in graphics.  I would have bought the TD version if I had known you already did that one!


hi, i think i've answered your mails sent at my sites contact formular past year


After a long time here again an update from us! btw.. happy new year 

I have now successfully completed my Bachelor of Engineering
and now working as a design(construction) engineer in a mechanical engineering company.
Finn is just in the middle of his full-time study of electrical engineering.

But do not worry, although we had such important milestones in 2010, we were not lazy this summer in Anfi-tec!
Have diligently built in our workshop and the CNC milling machine further.
Unfortunately, the documentation is a little left by the wayside but we try to fill these at later times .

Now for the reason of the posting:
we made 5 new waterblocks!

*GIGA-SET07 Gigabyte GA-X58A-OC*
* PWM 043 Gigabyte GA-X58A-OC
* NBSB 026 Gigabyte GA-X58A-OC
* UCD sb

*MSI-SET05 MSI 990FX-GD65*
* PWM044
* UCD grande
*
Anfi-tec ASUS Rampage IV Formula Set*
*PWM 046 für das ASUS Rampage IV Formula
* UCD sb

*Asus M5A97 Pro*
* PWM047 
-----------------------------------------------------------

so whats in here?





wow,.. a mother board...  Who would have thought that 
a *Gigabyte GA-X58A-OC, Intel X58*





unpacking





designing the blocks as always, the first is the DUMMY from plastic. today in blue plexiglass.





PWM block:










With a copper-bridge and cutouts for disturbing components from the bottom end.






The PWM cooler was by far the trickiest PWM cooler we have developed!


now fully equipped motherboard *Gigabyte GA-X58A-OC
* with blocks in copper:

Finn has so unfortunately overlooked two to be cooled components in the prototype for the PWMs :





Therefore once a redesigns of the PWM cooler, in which the PWM043 grew a bit.





Never before have we had a cooler that had to be milled out with so many levels.
That's almost been like a graphics card cooler:









NBSB026





Complete view of the GIGA-SET07 Gigabyte GA-EX58-OC consisting NBSB026 / UCD SB / PWM043










-----------------------------------------------------------
MSI 990FXA-GD65






The longest and thinnest PWM cooler from us (PWM044)





the familiar UCDgrande





By this setting here G1/4" connectors can be used as usual.





MSI-SET05 MSI 990FX-GD65






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
and some more PWM blocks:

one for the *Asus Rampage IV Formula*





the new PWM 046 for the ASUS Rampage IV Formula
uses the original screws and the original motherboard backplate of the Board.





As mainboardset with the UCDsb (here only upped the ante without lashes)





how little the water coolers does look on the board when the aircoolers are removed. The airblocks are just show for 70%
see: http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&c...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=2FTuTvioD5GA8gPQgYH7CQ





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

now I have one question to you, does the PWM cooler.... 





....fit on the Asus Rampage Extreme IV, too? cause they look damn similar. The PWM block has a hole spacing of ~ 100mm. If one compares the air cooler then it looks like the PWM cooler can be compatible.




source: bit-tech.net
Rampage Formula IV was at the left PWMs nothing to cool underneath the airblock. but how does it look at extreme?
Also, the SB I'd like to see naked at the "extreme" ... possibly one of you has the board?

----------------------------------------------
for the Asus M5A97 Pro....





new PWM model
PWM047 Asus M5A97 Pro


----------



## Andreoid (Dec 3, 2015)

long time ago but here a new update from us.
we build up a photo-corner what gives our productphotos an ultra improvement
here for example the NBSB028





and here an old picture for example





----------------------------------------

btw,.. good things take a lot of time,





So what is this going to be? 





the pre-series-production started well







we did sooo many tests to provide the best performance due to our teststation
(looks old and dirty but there is a lot of knowledge for waterblock-testing hidden in the inside)






*
in the end a little question: from which material is the mounting of your dream CPU-waterblock?*
- copper
- brass
- stainless steel
- sth. else?


----------



## Brusfantomet (Dec 3, 2015)

I would say stainless steel.

Love your work.


----------



## Andreoid (Dec 6, 2015)

this is what you gonna get 

here something neeeew
with alot effort we worked at our new homepage




Anfi-tec.de ...it is not yet 100% ready,... an intelligent compatibility-list will follow.
A page about us, a little page about reference-projects, and a page for partner ist also planed. (maybe the Forum want to have a banner placed there too?)

Annnnd this is not the end:
Here the delicious piece, fresh from the teststation with an absolute top performance in cooling efficiency and flow!!!




With over 130 hours of development-time in design and internal channel geometry *the new Anfi-tec "three" CPU waterblock* is a worthy successor to our Soleil02 CPU cooler.
Soon the probably most configurable CPU waterblock in the world of watercoolers!
This thing soon is going to shake up the rankings  
The top is available in black and white POM, (metal is not planned, and acylic glass we never do because of the risk of fracture anyway) 
The mounting will be available in VA, brass and copper 
The cover is btw acylic glass in smoke gray and can be changed in red, green, blue etc ... adjusted according to the board!
That will just look good always [/B]


----------



## Andreoid (Dec 13, 2015)

For thos who want to have the Anfi-tec "drei" CPU waterblock, we also have an AMD version!




(real pictures will follow next week)


The covers on the top we want to offer in various colors, so that it does match perfectly to your motherboard.
Here is a "small" selection:





*What color is your favorite? Please tell us, so that we produce the covers in the right color!*


----------



## hat (Dec 24, 2015)

I can't believe I haven't seen this before. Your work is incredible, much respect to you guys!


----------



## xvi (Dec 24, 2015)

..and now I wish I had a CNC. Really nice work!

If you don't mind my curiosity, any durability issues with threading screws in to the copper? I'd guess not as long as one takes care not to overtighten anything.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 24, 2015)

I AM SO GLAD YOU GUYS ARE BACK


----------



## Andreoid (Dec 27, 2015)

xvi said:


> ..and now I wish I had a CNC. Really nice work!
> 
> If you don't mind my curiosity, any durability issues with threading screws in to the copper? I'd guess not as long as one takes care not to overtighten anything.


Before you destroy the thread, the mainboard will bend


the last days i have milled top-covers in some different colors. Hopefully i can them them to you the next days... Making the photos is not my thing.


----------



## peche (Dec 28, 2015)

you made waterblocks! awesome lad!
thanks all epic ingo and photos! pretty terrific lad!


----------



## Andreoid (Dec 30, 2015)

We tried to consider all wishes:
smoke gray (standard), red (goes well with Asus), orange (goes well with Gigabyte), green
light blue (goes well with Intel and Asus), dark blue, neon red, neon blue
neon orange / yellow, neon green, copper, brass





with UV light that is really difficult to photograph. In reality the colors are much nicer 





fresh out of the machine, a little dirty from cutting excipient





the stainless steel brackets, we have now there also 
Additionally, with copper and brass Cover





You also can choose the mounting-brackets completely





What do you say? Did we forget something?


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 31, 2015)

Wow some great looking blocks


----------



## Andreoid (Jan 3, 2016)

*now a little journey through time:*

Anfi-tec CPU01 "exFRS"





Anfi-tec CPU01 "exFRS"





Anfi-tec CPU02 "Soleil01"





Anfi-tec CPU02 "Soleil02" (performance improvement)





Anfi-tec CPU03 "drei"





*In terms of time the whole thing looks like this: *
30/03/2008 CPU01 "exFRS" was limited to 50 pieces (sold out)

21/12/2008 CPU02 "Soleil01" (sold out)

01.2012 CPU02 "Soleil02" (still about 25 left in stock)

12.2015 CPU03 "three" (series launch of 100 units)

The "drei" is basically an evolution of the Soleil02.
In the inside it has a similar structure. Again, with the multi-intake-outtake principle only much finer, larger, with a calculated structure and only "three" inlets 
For the exterior design I wanted something elaborate like the exFRS. Therefore we needed a cover.
Since you want to but have the inlet left or right , the Cover is 180° rotatable and so the lettering is always horizontal.
Because of through the larger structure the cooler went more and more in the width, we had a design forth what the rectangular shape looks outstanding with Cover.
Core inspiration here were the broken triangles of Oblivion ... God I like these:




Because we wanted to present a manufacturable CPU cooler model together with the new website to Christmas, we have refrained from its own mounting bolts and put on proven. Here we have retaining bolt with suspension purchased directly from Watercool which therefore also specify the assembly / lateral insertion height of the bracket. One or the other perhaps has noticed it indeed by himself that we have bought here something 
http://pic.anfi-tec.de/2016.01.02_CPU03mounting/Information.jpg
http://pic.anfi-tec.de/2016.01.02_CPU03mounting/Lieferung.jpg

##############################

Who likes can also follow us on facebook https://www.facebook.com/Anfitec

##############################


----------



## Andreoid (Jan 31, 2016)

today we finished the series of the "drei" CPU03 waterbock.
The copper-bottom has an incredibly fine structure, with convex base for a perfect sit on the CPU!





next wek we gonna send the first samples to some review-websites


##############################

Who likes can also follow us on facebook https://www.facebook.com/Anfitec

##############################


----------



## Andreoid (Feb 13, 2016)

besides all the water coolers something new from the workshop. We have tinkered us a sorting receptacle. With little effort you have such a tool at hand and place without a lot of searching exactly what you need:





from the front to the back:
V countersink, countersink, passage Taps, blind hole taps, and various





.


.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

.

also something new of out *new CPU Waterblock "drei" *! 
Early testers got their models and already unpacked.
Here the Youtuber Kensch:














This time we have given the same effort like with the cooler also to the packaging.
After the unpacking the can makes then even well as beeen desk pencil holder ...
With the foam inlays the pen nibs also does not get broken.
Can you because even superior if you open the box up or down.
*Or what do you think? Shall we stick the label directly this way, that the embossed cans side down, and the "openingside" is up?*

##############################

Who likes, can like us on Facebook:  https://www.facebook.com/Anfitec [/ URL]

##############################


----------

